# Need advice on newborn calf



## Tom in TN (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey All,

One of my heifers calved during the night two nights ago. I found the calf the next morning after it was born. It can't stand. I took it and the heifer to the barn. I tube fed artificial colosturm to the calf right away, and I've tube fed him milk replacer two times since then, including this morning. He won't suck a bottle. The calf is completely lethargic and can't stand even when I'm supporting him. He can move all four legs, but doesn't have any strength in them. He lies flat on his side, so I have him propped on his haunches against a straw bale to try to keep him upright.

I called the vet and he had no further advice. He said he'd do the same thing. The calf has feeling in his body, when I rub him hard he responds but ever so slightly. He seems to have some small tremors, and it's about 70 degrees so I'm sure he isn't cold.

Do you suppose he has some brain damage? Maybe didn't get air soon enough?

What do you think? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Tom in TN


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

We had a calf born on Tues with the exact same problem. We gave him a bit of Cod liver Oil and shot of BoSe, we got that from the vet. It is most likely white muscle disease and caused by a selenium deficiency. Our little guy was walking around the next morning. Before that we was just flopping around like a fish. It effects their ability to suck too not just walk.

Rachel


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, that's something to remember. Quite a story..thanks Rachel


----------



## Tom in TN (Jun 12, 2007)

Rachel (and sometimes Matt),

Thank you for your response to my post. I contacted the vet this afternoon, discussed your response, and he agreed that white muscle disease could be the problem. He sold me two doses of injectable selenium. I gave one of the doses to my calf about 1/2 hour ago.

In addition to the information, let me also thank you for the hope. Come what may, I feel better for the fact that I've done something.

I'll let you know how it comes out.

Tom in TN


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, I never heard of such a thing.......white muscle disease ??? Why would a calf be deficient in selenium. Boy, the things I learn on here.....
Tom, sure hope your baby is better, be sure and keep us posted.
P.J.


----------



## FannyMay (Apr 4, 2008)

HI, 
The calf would have a problem because the mom did not get enough selenium while she was carrying him. You have to make sure you have a really good mineral out at all times that will have a supplement of selenium, especially if your area does not have enough selenium in your soils. You can ask for it at your local feed stores.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep, that sounds like it to me too. Many areas of the USA and Canada are Selenium deficient. It is a good idea to find out if you are in one of those areas, and then to feed a mineral containing added Selenium. Talk to your vet, feed stores and local producers. They should know.

White Muscle Disease can happen with either a Selenium deficiency or a Vit E deficiency. Most injectables include both. Symptoms are a weak or no suck reflex. Inability to stand and/or walk. 

In extreme cases, the calf will be laying on its sides with its head stretched back. It may move its legs, like it is trying to walk, especially if you startle it. And it will not be able to suck. 

If fed, they can survive for a few days, but unless treated they will die. Selenium helps the muscles to function, and deficiency can affect any muscle, including the heart.

More info here
http://extension.oregonstate.edu/catalog/html/pnw/pnw157-e/

http://cru.cahe.wsu.edu/CEPublications/eb1607/eb1607.html

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/toxicagents/selenium/selenium.html

here is an old map. It is somewhat accurate, but there are other areas that have been identified as Selenium Deficient
http://www.saanendoah.com/map1.html


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Glad you got something for it. Our calf was born on Tues. afternoon and could not stand at all and his sucking reflex was quite weak too. My husband got the shot from the vet on Wed afternoon, I gave it to him that evening. He still could only stand for a few seconds and only if I helped support him. 

On Thurs. morning, less than 12 hours after getting the shot, he could stand and walk a bit if I helped him up. He was also sucking stronger. This morning he could get up on his own and was walking around pretty well, although a bit shaky at times still. Doesn't help him I am sure that he is in a stall in the barn with lumpy hay to walk on. He is also taking his bottles more vigorously. He has been very spunky and butting at it. 

It is really good to see because I thought that he wasn't going to make it either. But it has really been amazing to see him turn around so quickly. I hope you have the same results.

I don't know a whole lot about white muscle except for it mainly affects calves, lambs, and kids; and is due to a mineral deficiency, selenium. I would make sure your cows have access to minerals that are high in selenium to ensure this won't happen again.

Here are a couple more sites that have details about the disease:

http://www.iowabeefcenter.org/pdfs/bch/03410.pdf

http://www.saltinstitute.org/47t.html


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

randiliana - you beat me to it but great sites also for info


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Matt, you added some good ones too.


----------



## Tom in TN (Jun 12, 2007)

All,

Well, thanks again for all of the responses to my post. My poor little guy just got progessively worse. I gave him two injections of selenium, but they didn't do any good in this case. The calf never had a suck reflex. He only seldom swallowed even if I squeezed a little bit of milk replacer from the bottle into his mouth. I fed him twice a day using a feeding tube, but he still kept getting worse. He never came close to standing on his own. He developed tremors and his eyes glazed over. I finally gave up on him this morning and put him down.

I have one more cow and five more heifers that I still expect to calve this year. I hope things go a little better with them.

Thanks again for your interest.

Tom in TN


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry it turned out this way.


----------

